# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Hugo, tweeting robot, Paper Leaf Design Ltd., Edmonton, Canada

## Airicist

paper-leaf.com/hugo

----------


## Airicist

Hugo the tweeting robot

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> How Paper Leaf, a design agency in Edmonton, built a twitter-powered robot named Hugo.


"What Happened When A Design Agency Made A Twitter Bot Its Creative Director "
Hugo is a 10-inch robot who reads tweets out loud. For a glorious 24 hours, he was boss.

by John Brownlee
December 7, 2015

----------

